# Self drive



## jcr.meta

Olá, pessoal. Esotu traduzindo o roteiro detalhado de uma excursão do tipo _self drive_. Para quem não sabe, o turista aluga um carro e dirige ele mesmo, mas seguindo um roteiro establelecido, pois ele compra uma excursão já preparada.

No detalhe das atividades, não sei como colocar o seguinte nesse contexto:

8:00. *Self drive* to Punta del Este.
11:30. Breakfast at the hotel.

_Condução própria_ não pode ser, em português significa outra coisa. Qualquer ideia será bem-vinda.

Obrigada


----------



## Joca

Esta é difícil. 

Talvez seja preciso dizer: "condução do veículo (alugado) até Punta del Este."

Ou "deslocamento no veículo (alugado) até..."

Ou ainda "partida para Punta del Este no veículo alugado".

Uma pergunta: É preciso mesmo fazer alguma referência ao veículo? Não bastaria "condução/deslocamento até Punta del Este".

Outra coisa, que vc não perguntou: 11:30 não é uma hora tarde demais para um café-da-manhã? Não seria um "brunch"?


----------



## machadinho

Não sei. Mas posso dizer que, no Brasil, não é raro aparecer _"self-service"_ para indicar restaurante a quilo. Dá um ar de coisa chique!  Digo, se não encontrar uma ideia melhor, deixe _self drive_ mesmo, de preferência em itálico, que vai fazer sucesso com a brasileirada. Não se esqueca da pequena nota de rodapé explicando em poucas palavras o conceito.


----------



## Vanda

Jc, parece que nosso povo já adotou o termo literal mesmo. Veja aqui:

*DIRIJA VOCÊ MESMO*​  Lançamento da Campanha Self Drive 2011 acontece no próximo dia x  em São Paulo.

edit: demorei tanto que todo o mundo já tinha respondido.​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hi JCR and Joca. "Self drive" is an entirely new expression in EN. And very odd, actually. 

Would it be natural in PT to say "Dirija o seu carro alugado a Punta del Este"?


----------



## machadinho

Lançamento da Campanha _Self Drive_ 2011: não disse que fica mui chique?  (GC: Ainda que não faça o menor sentido! )


----------



## jcr.meta

Joca said:


> Esta é difícil.
> 
> Talvez seja preciso dizer: "condução do veículo (alugado) até Punta del Este."
> 
> Ou "deslocamento no veículo (alugado) até..."
> 
> Ou ainda "partida para Punta del Este no veículo alugado".
> 
> Uma pergunta: É preciso mesmo fazer alguma referência ao veículo? Não bastaria "condução/deslocamento até Punta del Este".
> 
> Outra coisa, que vc não perguntou: 11:30 não é uma hora tarde demais para um café-da-manhã? Não seria um "brunch"?





Olá  É preciso sim mencionar o veículo porque outros deslocamentos são por conta da agência de viagem. Mas gostei de "deslocamento no veículo até Punta".

O horário inventei, era só pra o exemplo. Muito obrigada!


----------



## jcr.meta

machadinho said:


> Não sei. Mas posso dizer que, no Brasil, não é raro aparecer _"self-service"_ para indicar restaurante a quilo. Dá um ar de coisa chique!  Digo, se não encontrar uma ideia melhor, deixe _self drive_ mesmo, de preferência em itálico, que vai fazer sucesso com a brasileirada. Não se esqueca da pequena nota de rodapé explicando em poucas palavras o conceito.



Pensei nisso, se não achasse tradução ia deixar mesmo. Obrigada!



GamblingCamel said:


> Hi JCR and Joca. "Self drive" is an entirely new expression in EN. And very odd, actually.
> 
> Would it be natural in PT to say "Dirija o seu carro alugado a Punta del Este"?




Não estaria errado, colega, é só que não combina com o resto da enumeração das atividades. Teria que ser um substantivo, pelo menos. Acho que a opção "deslocamento no carro alugado" é boa, senão deixaria em inglês...

Obrigada pelo comentário!


----------



## machadinho

jcr.meta said:


> Pensei nisso, se não achasse tradução ia deixar mesmo. Obrigada!



Insisto, ainda que pessoalmente não veja com bons olhos esse traço  nacional: novidade para brasileiros tem de vir em *inglês* _para ser bem aceita._ 

Repare com atenção na descrição da campanha em São Paulo citada pela Vanda: 



Vanda said:


> Lançamento da Campanha *Self Drive* 2011 acontece no próximo dia x  em São Paulo.



Mas se há  muitos portugueses no Uruguay, traduza. Não que desconheçam a língua inglesa; pelo contrário. Mas respeitam mais a deles e a nossa.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, eu não ia dizer nada, mas já que o Machadinho rachou,  o pessoal envolvido com viagens e acostumado ao turismo vai mesmo pelo termo que já foi convencionado na área. 


> Mas, se  muitos portugueses visitam o Uruguay, terá de traduzir o termo.  Não que desconheçam a língua inglesa, mas respeitam mais a deles e a  nossa.


Exato! Só lembrando também que, pela lógica, haverá sempre maior número de turistas brasileiros pela proximidade e pelo número de pessoas. Anyway, deve-se agradar a gregos e troianos. SE for possível.


----------



## jcr.meta

machadinho said:


> Insisto, ainda que pessoalmente não veja com bons olhos esse traço  nacional: novidade para brasileiros tem de vir em *inglês* _para ser bem aceita._
> 
> Repare com atenção na descrição da campanha em São Paulo citada pela Vanda:
> 
> 
> 
> Mas se há  muitos portugueses no Uruguay, traduza. Não que desconheçam a língua inglesa; pelo contrário. Mas respeitam mais a deles e a nossa.





Muitos falantes são assim, Machadinho, mas eu prefiro evitar os anglicismos quando existe outra opção. Essas excursões serão oferecidas no Brasil. Não descartei a opção de deixar em inglês, vou fazer mais algumas pesquisas...

Obrigada novamente


----------



## Vanda

Só que no Brasil o marketing não funciona assim. Se as operadoras de turismo e as empresas aéreas começarem a substituir os anglicismos por palavras ''nacionais'' ou os agentes vão ter que reaprender todos os termos ou vão ter que aprender inglês e português. 
Tentem fazer uma ''verificação'' na companhia aérea e no hotel, ou outros milhões de termos que o turismo e aviação usam sem traduzir: ou o pessoal vai corrigi-lo bem-intencionadamente ou vai olhá-lo de cima em baixo achando que é um ser extraterreno que até hoje não sabe o que é um check-in!  Quando fiz um curso de emissão de passagens aéreas (na época em que os agentes preenchiam a mão as passagens) saí na frente dos meus colegas de turma por conhecer o inglês, já que de modo massacrante os termos vêm em inglês.
Eu mesma quando vejo folhetos turísticos com termos que normalmente usamos em inglês traduzidos para o português concluo em seguida que ou é de origem portuguesa ou foi escrito por estrangeiros.

Anyway, cada um traduz e diz o que quer. Apenas meus 2 centavos!


----------



## jcr.meta

Vanda said:


> Só que no Brasil o marketing não funciona assim. Se as operadoras de turismo e as empresas aéreas começarem a substituir os anglicismos por palavras ''nacionais'' ou os agentes vão ter que reaprender todos os termos ou vão ter que aprender inglês e português.
> Tentem fazer uma ''verificação'' na companhia aérea e no hotel, ou outros milhões de termos que o turismo e aviação usam sem traduzir: ou o pessoal vai corrigi-lo bem-intencionadamente ou vai olhá-lo de cima em baixo achando que é um ser extraterreno que até hoje não sabe o que é um check-in!  Quando fiz um curso de emissão de passagens aéreas (na época em que os agentes preenchiam a mão as passagens) saí na frente dos meus colegas de turma por conhecer o inglês, já que de modo massacrante os termos vêm em inglês.
> Eu mesma quando vejo folhetos turísticos com termos que normalmente usamos em inglês traduzidos para o português concluo em seguida que ou é de origem portuguesa ou foi escrito por estrangeiros.
> 
> Anyway, cada um traduz e diz o que quer. Apenas meus 2 centavos!




Obrigada, Vanda, pela sua opinião. É por isso mesmo, por essa invasão de anglicismos que eu tento colocar os meus 2 centavos também, e posso fazê-lo porque o meu bacharelado não é em marketing, e sim em tradução. Então, prefiro aproveitar disso e escrever bonito, nem se fale quando escrevo em espanhol, minha amada língua.

E por aqui fico... Há grandes verdades na sua contribuição, mas ainda posso escapar um pouco dessas invasões do inglês.

Obrigada


----------



## GamblingCamel

According to Webster SELF-DRIVE is chiefly British (which doesn't surprise me at all) : _A rental car._ First known use: 1929.


----------



## jcr.meta

GamblingCamel said:


> According to Webster SELF-DRIVE is chiefly British (which doesn't surprise me at all) : _A rental car._ First known use: 1929.



Ok, but I think there's a difference, because we're not talking about a place where you go and just rent a car. Here we have a travel agency that sells a trip in which you go to the scheduled places in a rented car, you stay at the booked hotels and have the already paid meals, among other things.

Thanks anyway


----------



## GamblingCamel

jcr.meta said:


> Ok, but I think there's a difference ...


I understand. 
I googled the etymology out of curiosity, that's all


----------



## jcr.meta

GamblingCamel said:


> I understand.
> I googled the etymology out of curiosity, that's all



Sorry, my mistake


----------



## machadinho

jcr.meta said:


> Muitos falantes são assim, Machadinho, mas eu prefiro evitar os anglicismos [...]



Eu também! Tem meu apoio incondicional. Somentei tentei explicar um pouco como funciona a cabeça do brasileiro.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, bem, se o objetivo é acadêmico, são outros quinhentos!


----------

